# Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I



## perikles (9. Mai 2013)

Servus,
langsam aber sicher steigen die Maifliegen. Am Ammersee schon stärker, am Starnberger See eher noch sehr zaghaft, aber probieren, geht über studieren, ein Spruch, der auf viele Materialtheoretiker unter den Fliegenfischern passt, wie die Faust aufs Auge. Nun ja, ich fische lieber, bevor ich einen schwitzigen bekomme, weil ich keine 100% Marken und Qualitätsausrüstung besitze. Ok, und jetzt zu meinem Bericht.

Am See angekommen, habe ich zuerst vier verschiedene Plätze angeradelt, dort sah alles ziemlich tot aus, aber bei einem Spot, waren tausende kleine Weissfische, sie zogen ins Flache, es musste Brut vom Vorjahr sein. Es tat mir wirklich in der Seele gut, diese quirlige lebendige Treiben dieser kleinen Fische zu beobachten. Ich nehme an, es waren Mairenken und Seerüßlinge. Ich entschied mich auf die andere Seite des Sees zu fahren, weil ich wusste, das dort die Maifliegen als erstes steigen. 
Am ersten Steg tat sich nichts, auch am zweiten, tote Hose. Alle guten Dinge sind drei, und ich sichtete steigende Fische. Schnell eine Extended Body Mayfly angeknüpft und raus damit....






....aber, die Fische stiegen in ca.25 m entfernung, der Rückraum für einen Wurf war auch nicht optimal, was nun? Schnur runter bis aufs Backing und den Wurf richtig ansetzen und Doppelzug, vielleicht komme ich hin. Meine low-bugdet 6F DT Schnur hat eine Länge von ca. 22 und um auf meine Longbelly zu wechseln, fehlte mir die Lust.
Der Fisch stieg, ich versuchte ihn anzuwerfen, paar Meter zu kurz. Dann hauchte ich der Fliege Leben ein, mit ein paar Strips. Nichts, keine Attacke. Dieses Spiel wiederholte sich einige Zeit und ich dachte ok, des wird mal eine schwierige Angelegenheit. Wer denkt, an grossen Seen, locker seine Fische mit der trockenen zu fangen, kann sich da sehr täuschen.
Nach ca. 1Std, merkte ich mir, wo die Stellen waren, wo sie in regelmässigen Abständen stiegen und platzierte dort meine Fliege und wartete und stripte sie in langsamen Zügen ein und peng, da war die Attacke und mein zweiter Nerfling dieses Jahr auf die Trockene hing fest am Haken.

http://*ih.us/a/img560/6976/p5080003s.jpg

anscheinend war der Bursche schon einmal im Netz, ihm fehlten einige Schuppen.

http://*ih.us/a/img10/7393/p5080004.jpg

Hier liegt er auf meiner Hand. Der kambodschanische Rote Khmer Schal macht sich schick wie ich finde...

http://*ih.us/a/img818/6007/p5080005l.jpg


http://img29.*ih.us/img29/2634/p5080006cg.jpg

Ich hatte danach noch 3-4 Attacken, wo ich allerdings zu schnell angeschlagen habe oder die Fliege nicht ganz genommen wurde und das war es dann auch, für diesen Angeltag.

Ich freute mich sehr über diesen Fisch, ich weiss natürlich, dass einige Kollegen, diese Angelei belächeln werden, weil Fliegenfischen zählt ja nur was, wenns Top Salmoniden Gewässer sind und eine Sage oder Orvis den Fisch drillt. Ich denke aber, vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ist diese Angelei schon hoch anzusetzen.

Petri Heil


----------



## Maquard (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!

Nun ich werde in meinem Verein auch oft "belächelt", allerdings wenn ich meine Fangliste abgebe und die sie mit ihrer vergleichen vergeht ihnen das Lachen und sie bekommen bedröppelte Gesichter!


Genauso habe ich letztes Jahr einen Vereinskameraden gesehen wie er krampfhaft versucht mit Maden ein paar köderfische zu fangen.
- Hatte zufällig auch ein paar kleine Trocken und Nassfliegen einstecken, flott eine angeknüpft (ok mit ner 6er Rute macht es nicht wirklich Spass, aber es funktionierte halt) und bin von 10 minuten hatte der Gute seine benötigten Köderfische. 

Ausserdem finde ich Fliegenfischen die schönste und auch ästhetischste Form der Angelei!

Wenn dazu noch kommt, das man sich halt auch mehr mit "seinem" Wasser auseinandersetzen muss um erfolg zu haben und nicht stur sein Madenbündel o.ä. irgendwo zu versenken und auf´s beste zu hoffen. - Soll an der Stelle Ansitzangler ect. nicht "schlecht" machen, nur mir wäre das zu langweilig!


----------



## perikles (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

genau deswegen habe ich das fliegenfischen angefangen, um eben diesen kick zu bekommen, es ist ein aktives und faires fischen wie ich finde, diese angelei überlistet wirklich den fisch, der köder schmeckt nicht und riecht nicht, bei einem naturköder ist es keine wirkliche überlistung, der köder macht die arbeit... 
trotzdem....
fische ich ab und zu gerne mit futterkorb auf brachsen/karpfen und mit mistwurm auf schleie, aber....das angeln mit köderfisch/wurm auf salmoniden/barsch/hecht/zander etc...finde ich nicht mehr zeitgemäss und gehört in die schublade der 80er jahre... aber jeder wie er mag, nur in meinen augen, ist das des fisches nicht mehr würdig, mit den jahren, geht es nicht mehr darum viel zu fangen, sondern, wie fange ich den fisch? und mit der fliegenrute und kunstködern ist es wesentlich spannender und intellektuell reizvoller


----------



## perikles (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Servus,
heute das wetter noch ausgenützt und mit der watthose, fliegenrute und meiner longbelly mein glück probiert.Ich konnte endlich meinen ersten aitel am starnberger see auf die trockene fangen.

ich probierte dieses maifliegen muster

http://*ih.us/a/img855/7599/p4220004.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img7/7342/p5090001h.jpg

schachmatt

http://*ih.us/a/img198/907/p5090004.JPG

er hatte 40cm und knapp zwei pfund

http://*ih.us/a/img339/5336/p5090005x.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img444/4614/p5090006.jpg


ich fischte dann weiter und bekam noch einen starken biß von einem 35er nerfling, denn ich aber  beim fotografieren verlor, macht nix^^ ab und zu muss der fisch auch mal ne chance haben^^


----------



## Maquard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Ach da wird man glatt neidisch! 

Nun bei mir geht´s erst morgen wieder bissel zum Fischen. Wochenende am See (kurztrips vor der Arbeit, hoffe mal endlich auch Barsch zu fangen...) und nächste Woche dann das erste mal an meinen "kleinen" Fluss (hat schon fast Bach charakter) wo es dann auf Salomiden, Döbel und Barben los geht.


----------



## perikles (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

leider habe ich kein fliessgewässer als jahreskarte, alle guten strecken sind in vereinshand, bis auf ein paar tageskarten gewässer, na dann petri heil für deine waid.. auf barsch lasse ich mir noch bischen zeit, sollen erstmal laichen und wieder speck auf die rippen bekommen


----------



## baitman (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Petri zu deinen Fängen,

hat schon seinen eigenen Reiz mit der Fliege auf steigende Fische zu angeln.

Wär allerdings schön wenn du sie wieder zurückgesetzt hast, da die Weißfische jetzt auch bald mit dem Laichgeschäft beginnen. Oder sind die weniger Wert wie Barsche....|kopfkrat


----------



## perikles (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

ich nehm die weissfische mit, solange sie nicht laichreif sind, bei weissfischen merkt man es schnell, laichauschlag z.B auch verlieren weissfische nicht sehr viel gewicht im vergleich zu den barschen und ein 25-30cm barsch, braucht ewig für diese länge ca. 7-12 jahre, ein weissfisch hingegen wächst schneller (nerfling 5 jahre ca. 35cm max. alter 10-18 jahre), deswegen wäre es eine verschwendung, so einen schmackhaften fisch, während der laichzeit mitzunehmen, wenn er wesentlich weniger auf den rippen hat,

ps: das laichzeitargument, könnte man wirklich bei jeden fisch anwenden, jeder fisch ist laichfisch,


----------



## Maquard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Genau so sehe ich das auch!

Mal davon ab, das Weißfisch eine auch bedeutend höhere Reproduktionsrate hat!


----------



## baitman (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

@Perikles: 
Du hast mich da vielleicht falsch verstanden, ich eß auch mal gern an Weißfisch wenn ich einen fange. Aber des muss ja nicht kurz vor der Laichzeit sein...

Und sei ehrlich, dem Barsch wirds wurscht sein, wie hoch sein Fanggewicht ist, wenn du ihn mitnimmst.

Mir gehts darum das ALLE Fische ein Recht auf ungestörte Laichzeit haben, da sie wie du ja richtig erkannt hast um die Laichzeit herum tatsächlich Laichfische sind.

Ps: Vorsicht! Nicht bei jedem Fisch ist der Laichausschlag gleich stark ausgeprägt und Rogner haben eh keinen.

@Maquard: 
Find ich gut, dass du Barsche während dem Laichen - obwohl nicht geschont - nicht befischen möchtest, hoffe aber, dass du nicht nur wegen dem Fanggewicht darauf verzichtest.

Nix für unguad und Petri


----------



## Maquard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Nun ich schone sie bei meinem Gewässer u.a. deswegen, da sie sich nachweislich sehr gut reproduzieren, da die Gegebenheiten dafür mehr als Perfekt sind!
Sprich es macht bei uns sogar Sinn sie zu schonen da der Laich zum einen gescheit abgelegt werden kann und auch die möglichkeit hat auf entsprechende Grösse heranzuwachsen.

Nun Weißfisch wird bei uns i.d.r. nur als Köderfisch gefangen, nur die wenigsten verwerten sie als Speisefisch, was ich ziemlich schade finde.


----------



## perikles (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

sorry baitman, deine moral in ehren, aber lass doch mal die kirche im dorf, am starnberger see laufen ganz andere dinge in ganz anderen grössenordnungen ab, fürher wurde viel mehr auf die weissfische gefischt und auch wesentlich mehr mitgenommen, der bestand wurde trotzdem nicht spürbar beeinflusst,

ja sicherlich ist dem barsch genau genommen wurscht, ob er vor der laichzeit oder nach der laichzeit gefangen wurde, dann kann es dem sehr fruchtbaren weissfisch auch egal sein, soll deine aussage wiedermal in richtung catch and release gehen? weil anders, kann ich diesen satz nicht deuten...

du fischt bestimmt auf renken, die schonzeit beginnt wann? mitte oktober, darf ich dann noch im september renken fangen? oder anfang oktober? 

und nochmals, ab wann fängt die laichzeit periode für den fisch an, zwei monate vorher? 1 woche vorher?oder haben sie vielleicht schon abgelaicht?
die mögliche laichzeit eines aitels, kann je nach wassertemperatur von april bis juni reichen, d.h  in einem zeitfenster von drei monaten kann er ablaichen + 1??!! monat vorlaichzeit, sprich 4 monate wäre dann nach deiner meinung nach, die theoretische schonung eines laichfisches, jedenfalls so kommts bei mir an

andere sichtweise: 
ist den der fisch in seinem bestand im dem see bedroht? nein
wurden die weissfische in der laichzone gefangen? nein,,
besteht eine gesetzliche oder gewässerspezifische schonung für diesen fisch? beides nein, 
wurde der fisch während des laichaktes gefangen? nein,
ist der fisch in seiner art, durch die entnahme bedroht? nein

alles punkte, die meiner ansicht nach,nicht gegen eine entnahme sprechen,

du siehst, je nach betrachtungsweise, kann man sein persönliches handel rechtfertigen


----------



## Maquard (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Du perikles...

ich glaube er hat das nicht so "dramatisch" gemeint, wie Du das anscheinend aufgefasst hast!

Ist aber ein weit verbreitetes "problem" am geschriebenen Wort, das man teils nicht mit sicherheit etwas so interpretiert, wie der Schreiber es meinte!

Gruß & TL

Marcus


----------



## perikles (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

ich habe wohl die smilies vergessen?? ich sehs doch locker


----------



## perikles (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Heute war wenig los, ich nützte trotzdem die zeit, und fotografierte insekten

Hier die danica,

http://*ih.us/a/img189/9554/p5130007c.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img803/5380/p5130012.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img194/6075/p5130013n.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img594/7781/p5130009l.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img823/1739/p5130014.jpg


und dann gabs einen überaschungsgast:

http://*ih.us/a/img823/4013/p5130003g.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img834/9608/p5130004h.jpg

wer weiss es?  musste selbst kurz nachdenken....


----------



## fyggi1 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*



perikles schrieb:


> wer weiss es?



Moin,

bei uns ist die *Schlamm oder Wasserflorfliege* in rauhen Mengen vorhanden ! 

Grüssle


----------



## perikles (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

ich habe von ihr  gelesen, aber nie eine gesehen, neben der bank, lag ein sehr kleiner morriger bereich, vielleicht kam sie aus diesen schlammbereich,


----------



## baitman (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Servus perikles,

keine Sorge,ich angel schon mehr als 25 Jahre an dem See und weiß scho was so abgeht.
Mich würd aber trotzdem interessieren von welchem "früher" du schreibst. Denn, das die Weißfischbestände zurückgegangen sind, ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen...

Um C&R gings mir hier sicher nicht und wegen deinen Fängen werden die Weißfische nicht aussterben.

Bei mir kams halt so rüber, dass du den Barschen eine nachträgliche Schonzeit, dem Fanggewicht wegen, einräumst. Die Weißfische aber mitnimmst, obwohl man sich da wegen der anstehenden Laichzeit auch zurückhalten könnte.

Für mich ist des Thema eigentlich eh scho durch. Machma uns lieber locker und gehn fischen.

PS: Renkenschonzeit beginnt am Würmsee schon ab 01.10.!! |wavey:


----------



## perikles (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

passt schon  hab ich des übersehen mit der renken schonzeit ab 1.10, nun ja bis jetzt habe ich nicht auf renken dort gefischt^^ vielleicht mache ich des im september einmal, obwohl im september eher der hecht gut läuft

ja du siehst es richtig, ich halte mich bei den barschen zurück und bei den weissfischen, wo ich eh wenig mitnehme, lange ich zu, ohne es zu bedauern,

petri an die ostküste und diesmal mit smily


----------



## perikles (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

servus,
gestern hatte ich wiedermal einen guten riecher,
es war regnerisch und der wind kam aus westen, ich sah auf dem wetterradar eine regen lücke und dachte vielleicht habe ich glück und ich erwische ein zeitfenster wo der regen aufhört...

an meinen spot angekommen, stiegen einige weissfische, darunter aitel und nerflinge, sie nützten die ruhige wetterphase um die steigenden maifliegen zu nehmen..
wathose angezogen, vorfach mit fliege montiert und gleich einige steigende fische angeworfen...
...und zack der erste gute aitel hing

http://*ih.us/a/img703/4821/p5170001d.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img545/2824/p5170002.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img20/4140/p5170004k.jpg

46cm und ca 1100g

http://*ih.us/a/img593/43/p5170009d.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img703/3391/p5170008r.jpg

fertig gedrillt, schnell die fliege gesäubert und gewartet das die fische wieder nahrung aufnehmen,

10 min später der nächste biss

http://*ih.us/a/img823/9385/p5170005z.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img708/5233/p5170006k.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img842/4352/p5170011z.jpg

nerfling 38cm und ca. 700g

http://*ih.us/a/img823/3536/p5170007.jpg

danach drehte der wind aus südost und schlagartig waren die fische weg und der maifliegenschlupf war dann nur noch zaghaft


----------



## perikles (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

hier eine adulte maifliege....

http://*ih.us/a/img259/5633/p5180002l.jpg


----------



## perikles (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

vor ein paar tagen, gabs meine erste rotfeder auf eine gossling

http://*ih.us/a/img404/7366/p2120002y.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img705/3226/p5160007.jpg


----------



## perikles (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*



baitman schrieb:


> Servus perikles,
> 
> keine Sorge,ich angel schon mehr als 25 Jahre an dem See und weiß scho was so abgeht.
> Mich würd aber trotzdem interessieren von welchem "früher" du schreibst. Denn, das die Weißfischbestände zurückgegangen sind, ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen...
> ...




servus,
ich habe heute selbst lesen können, dass weissfische bei 3 berufsfischern als matjes-filet oder geräuchert angeboten werden^^ konnte das irgendwie nie glauben^^ jetzt weiss ich warum, im vergleich zu früher, der weissfisch bestand sehr viel weniger geworden ist^^


gruss


----------



## Maquard (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

Finde es lustig das man sich bei Weißfisch über Laichgeschäft oder angehendes Laichgeschäft echoffiert aber Lachs und Meerforelle regelmäßig beim Laichaufstieg beangelt wird, da entsteht ne "Grauzone" 


Aber Petri zum schönen Rotauge!

Habe bei mir bisher noch keine Fangen können, verkriechen sich alle tief im Kraut bei uns.


----------



## perikles (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit. Teil I*

sehe ich auch so  petri dank

ps: ist eine rotfeder oder ein hybride aland, laut eines anderen kollegen


----------

